# Pay to have a voice?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

When I hear someone complain about gun laws or gun control sometimes I ask if they are a member
of the NRA. You might be surprised to find out how many complainers aren't a member. I don't want
to sound like an ad for the NRA but is there any other way to have a voice that the government
fears and pays any attention too? (without risking incarceration )


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Gun Owners of America is another way as well as numerous organizations that are Constitutionally driven.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Goa.

Nra = rino


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Goa.

Nra = rino richies


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Money talks and bs walks. NRA, NAGR and GOA all contribute to politicians. NRA is the big boy. In addition write, email, fax every day, week, month to let your opinion be known on how your future vote hinges on their position on this important issue. Be firm but not disrespectful.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Every last member of this family is a NRA member.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I thought this was going in a different direction from the title...
I got into an argument with my son when he said that gun owners should have to go to a Dr to be checked out if they are mental and have to take classes every year and pay money to the state to get a licence to own or buy guns or ammo... I told him that I would do that when the liberals do the same thing to exersize their 1st amendment rights


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Every last member of this family is a NRA member.


I will be after fn property tax is paid


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

So many of my... acquaintances, are not members. They "don't want to be on a list". They actually think they are "dark" in that the govt doesn't know about them. I say no, you are "in the dark", and show them these (among others). The govt does what it wants, you have no rights unless "We the People" get control back from the elite.

Background Checks, Registration & Confiscation. 05 February 2013 
https://www.gunowners.org/news02042013c.htm

Grassley, Issa: Independent Review Needed of Suspect Gun Database Used in Operation Fast and Furious | Chuck Grassley Jul 18, 2014

Ex-Gun Store Owner Chooses to Stay in Jail So He Can Keep Facebook, Twitter Accounts - Bankruptcy Beat - WSJ Apr 10, 2015


----------

